# Lansing Park MI anyone?



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

We'll be there as long as it's on a weekend.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Definitely on a weekend... I work M-F... blah!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Me too...:doh:

Is there any lakes there or is it just a dog park?

Is there a chance of a Muskegon get together too??  I saw your pictures from last year and the water looks gorgeous.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh there's a huge pond in the middle of the Lansing Park... the dogs have a blast. Of course, they're cutting the park in half... so we'll have to see what it's like now.

I do believe that Monomer is going to do a Muskegon thread at some point for a meetup in July-ish.


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Hopefully Lizzie and I can do both...


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going on a motorcycle trip with my dad, July 8th through the following weekend so that would not be a good time for me at all, but if everyone can work around that weekend I am all for it. The first weekend is the fourth of July weekend so that probably would not be a good weekend either. So if it would be the last two weekends of July I would be able to go


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

BUMP!!

Is anyone still hoping to meet up in Michigan again soon!?!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We're still interested... but it's a ways for us and we have to cross the border (which is always a hassel)... so we're hoping more ppl would be interested. Guess everyone is too busy =(


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i am willing to meet, sunday's are the best for me.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm going to be on vacation for the next 2 weeks so for us it will have to be after that. But then we would love to.


----------

